# rahmengröße



## vran (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo Alutech liebhaber. Ich mochte mir ein Fanes zulegen,ich würde gerne wisen ob ich bei meiner Körpergröße von 192cm unbedingt ein XL brauche  Bin 32 und ex Downhillsau.


----------



## RolfK (12. Januar 2012)

Hi

ich bin 1,90m und hab L und XL probegerollt. Ich hab mich auf dem XL wohler gefühlt und kann da auch einen 50'er Vorbau fahren, was beim L schon arg eng mit den Knien und Lenker wurde. Wenn es nur bergab gehen soll, geht vielleicht auch ein L, aber wenn du auch Touren usw. damit fahren willst, würde ich dir nach meiner Erfahrung zu einem XL mit 50'er Vorbau raten, ist so eine tolle Allroundfahrmaschine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vran (12. Januar 2012)

Ich danke dir für dein guten rat.Mann sieht sich mal vielecht 
Schöne grüsse aus Freburg im Br.


----------



## Cawi (12. Januar 2012)

wann greift man denn auf ein kleineres Sattelrohr zurück?


----------



## ollo (13. Januar 2012)

Cawi schrieb:


> wann greift man denn auf ein kleineres Sattelrohr zurück?




am besten gar nicht  stellt sich aber die Frage, wie viel kleiner ist ein Kleineres Sattelrohr und by the way kleiner der Länge oder kleines des Durchmessers  .....  

ob einen 2 cm weniger (in der Länge) am Sattelrohr wirkliche weiterbringen ...  eine um 2 cm kürze Sattelstütze wäre effektiver


----------



## ollo (13. Januar 2012)

vran schrieb:


> Hallo Alutech liebhaber. Ich mochte mir ein Fanes zulegen,ich würde gerne wisen ob ich bei meiner Körpergröße von 192cm unbedingt ein XL brauche  Bin 32 und ex Downhillsau.



fragt sich ob Du weiter Downhillsauen willst oder als Ü 30   jetzt eher in das Enduro/ Touren Segment abwanderst  

Die Fanes ist von Reach schon recht Kuschelig und wie es RolfK schon schreibt, bestimmt der Einsatzzweck die Größe (bei 194 fahre ich ein XL, mit 60 oder 70 mm Vorbau, könnte aber wenn es nur zum Touren und Allmounden geht auch ein XXL sein) und der gute RolfK ist genau auf diesem XL zu dem Entschluss für ein XL gekommen......


----------



## der-gute (13. Januar 2012)

ich bin 196 cm und Jü hat mir von L dringend abgeraten, auch beim neuen Pinion das ich testen wollte.

Das XL Sitzrohr brauch ich komplett für die Reverb,
die is dann maximal ausgezogen.

trotzdem is mir der Sattel dann in sehr steilem und schwierigen Gelände zu hoch.

die Länge des Rahmens ist perfekt, der Sitzwinkel ebenso.
da es eigentlich keine bezahlbaren Sonderwünsche mehr gibt,
stellt sich Dir nur die Frage L oder XL.

TESTEN!

hier in Stuttgart stehen wohl mehrere der Fanes...


----------



## vran (14. Januar 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> fragt sich ob Du weiter Downhillsauen willst oder als Ü 30   jetzt eher in das Enduro/ Touren Segment abwanderst
> 
> Die Fanes ist von Reach schon recht Kuschelig und wie es RolfK schon schreibt, bestimmt der Einsatzzweck die Größe (bei 194 fahre ich ein XL, mit 60 oder 70 mm Vorbau, könnte aber wenn es nur zum Touren und Allmounden geht auch ein XXL sein) und der gute RolfK ist genau auf diesem XL zu dem Entschluss für ein XL gekommen......




  Ich wandare in das Enduro/Touren Segment.Möchte nicht mehr der zeit hinterher bolzen.Mit dem perfektem oberrohr und 54er sitzroh,und mit Ü30 ex Downhillsauen störe ich dan ab und zu in Bikepark.
 Mit 192 kann ich auch einen 50er vorbau verbauen?und bin ich dann in Park schnelller? Vieleicht störe ich paar sekunden weniger


----------



## vran (14. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich bin 196 cm und Jü hat mir von L dringend abgeraten, auch beim neuen Pinion das ich testen wollte.
> 
> Das XL Sitzrohr brauch ich komplett für die Reverb,
> die is dann maximal ausgezogen.
> ...



Wo in stuttgart kann man ein Fanes Live sehen? Ich War seit 10jahren auf keiner Bikemesse.Mochte wieder mit dem Biken neu anfangen?Siehe meine profilbilder.


----------



## der-gute (14. Januar 2012)

nicht bei nem Händler...
aber es gibt hier im Großraum wohl einige Kunden.

z.B. ich ;-)


----------



## ollo (14. Januar 2012)

vran schrieb:


> Ich wandare in das Enduro/Touren Segment.Möchte nicht mehr der zeit hinterher bolzen.Mit dem perfektem oberrohr und 54er sitzroh,und mit Ü30 ex Downhillsauen störe ich dan ab und zu in Bikepark.
> Mit 192 kann ich auch einen 50er vorbau verbauen?und bin ich dann in Park schnelller? Vieleicht störe ich paar sekunden weniger




 mit einem 50 Vorbau passt es (Syntace bietet auch einen 30 mm an der noch anständig aussieht http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2024 ) , das Fanes lässt Fahrer und Fahrzeug gut miteinander verschmelzen, Du Sitzt halt kompakt im Rad und ein L wäre auf Touren wieder  mit einem "könnte etwas länger sein das Oberrohr" Gefühl verbunden.

Wenn es geht treff Dich einfach mal mit "der gute"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vran (14. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> nicht bei nem Händler...
> aber es gibt hier im Großraum wohl einige Kunden.
> 
> z.B. ich ;-)



Ich weiß nicht genau wann ich mal zeit habe nach stuttgart zu kommen. Meine Schwester wohnt da,ich selber habe auch 9jahre meines lebens dort verbracht.Falls ich demnechst hinfahren sollte würde ich mich gerne bei dir melden, wenn es recht ist.Danke für die tips.Viel spaß beim radeln


----------



## PetrolG (27. Januar 2012)

Tag zusammen...

ich will mir jetzt am WE die Fanes bestellen...wollte mir hier nochmals eine Bestätigung holen...
Ich schwanke zwischen Rahmengröße M und L. Ich bin 1,81m groß.
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen / Ratschläge ?
Meinde Tendenz geht zu L

Danke + Grüße, Jan


----------



## Piefke (27. Januar 2012)

Ich denke auch, dass L passend ist.
Ich bin 1,78 m und fahre M, was bei meiner Größe noch passt.
Ich mag aber auch kleine Rahmen.


----------



## PetrolG (27. Januar 2012)

okay, danke für deinen Tipp...und du Würdest sagen dass Du Dich mit Deiner Größe an der Grenze bewegst?


----------



## Piefke (27. Januar 2012)

Ja, ich bin da schon an der Grenze von M. Das war auch die Meinung beim Test in der Freeride. Ich fahre mit 65er Vorbau, du bräuchtest bei M sicher 70 oder mehr. Dann lieber L und 50er Vorbau.


----------



## PetrolG (27. Januar 2012)

stimmt, das hatte ich in der Freeride auch gelesen...
Alles klar, Entscheidung gefallen! Herzlichen Dank.

Jetzt muss das gute Stück nur noch kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (27. Januar 2012)

@ PetrolG

Such dir irgendwie eine Probefahrtmöglichkeit, den der Wohlfühlfaktor ist auch ein wenig individuell und du bist wirklich auf der Grenze.

Ich bin 1,80m und hab mich nach Probefahrten für die Fanes in M entschieden und werde sie, wie probegerollt mit 50mm-Vorbau und Segelstange fahren. 
Habe aber von meinem "Wohlfühlfaktor" eine klare Tendenz zu (sehr) kleinen Rahmen. - der Besitzer der Probe-Fanes war übrigends auch ca. 1,80m

Andere hier im Forum fahren bei ca. 1,80 einen L-Rahmen und fühlen sich drauf wohl - mir wäre er subjektiv zu groß.

Will nur sagen der "Wohlfühlfaktor" ist individuell, der eine mag kleine verspielte Rahmen, der andere entscheidet sich bei gleicher Größe für eine Nummer größer, da er einen Fokus mehr auf "Touren" legt oder ihm der kleine Rahmen zu kompakt ist (Stichwort: Uphill - klein = schlechter). Einsatzzweck bei der Rahmengröße berücksitigen!

Was fährst du den jetzt für einen Rahmen, kannst du hier nicht ein wenig die Geodaten vergleichen?

Gruss

Benny


----------



## PetrolG (27. Januar 2012)

Jap Benny, Du hast vollkommen recht...ich bin mit der Größe so am Grenzpunkt.

Momentan fahre ich meine Runden und die hometrails mit einem Fusion Whiplash...da die Schwinge aber gebrochen und wieder geschweisst ist (lebendsende absehbar) muss was neues her. Das Fusion fahre ich auch in L und ist eher lang. Darauf fühle ich mich sehr wohl.

Nun kam letztes Jahr das Tues DH von YT dazu...auch ein L was aber sehr klein ausfällt. Das war erstmal ungewohnt, aber zum DH shredden eingentlich jetzt sehr spaßig...
Ich kenne also beide Seiten und komm damit zurecht.

Als Nachfolger fürs Fusion, zum kurbeln, denke ich daher das die /das (welcher Artikel stimmt denn nun) Fanes in L eher passt...


----------



## psycho82 (27. Januar 2012)

Hi, 

da du dein YT zum "moshen" hast und die Fanes als "Trailtourer" einsetzen willst, kann ich deine Ueberlegung zum L mit kurzem Vorbau nachvollziehen und denke, dass du mit deinem Anforderungsprofil mit dem L-Rahmen dein Glueck finden koenntest - ich persoenlich empfand M angenehmer.

Meine Fanes wird von der Ausrichtung (Ausstattung und Aufbau ohne Ruecksicht auf Gewicht) schon ein wenig bergablastig ausgelegt sein. Hab fuer Alpenurlaube und zum langen touren noch ein AM mit 150mm Federweg im Bestand, allerdings auch in M - tendiere aber wie beshrieben immer zu kleineren Rahmen.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## psycho82 (27. Januar 2012)

Ach doch noch was vergessen - heisst die Fanes - musste mich aber auch erst dran gewoehnen.


----------



## User85319 (27. Januar 2012)

Shit, bin mit 1,78 wohl auch genau zwischen M und L...

Fahre lieber kurze Vorbauten (45mm) und eher Tour, sollte ich da eher zum L greifen?
Radstand und Sitzrohrlänge wären mir da aber schon ne Spur zu heftig...

Probefahrt wird bei mir wohl ebenfalls schwierig :-/
Zu was würdet ihr mir raten?


----------



## psycho82 (27. Januar 2012)

Du faehrst doch ein Helius AM, oder ? 
Das Nicolai hat in M eine Oberrohrlaenge von 58,5 (2011) und die Fanes 58 cm, seh da also keinen wirklichen Probleme, welche die passende Rahmengroesse sein sollte... 
Da die Oberrohrlaenge nich allein ausschlaggebend ist, mach mal einen Geo-vgl. - denke du wirst auf M kommen ggf. mit einem minimal laengeren Vorbau oder breiteren Lenker.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## ollo (27. Januar 2012)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Shit, bin mit 1,78 wohl auch genau zwischen M und L...
> 
> Fahre lieber kurze Vorbauten (45mm) und eher Tour, sollte ich da eher zum L greifen?
> Radstand und Sitzrohrlänge wären mir da aber schon ne Spur zu heftig...
> ...




ein L, meine Frau ist 1,77 und hat einen 75 mm Vorbau Montiert ....... mit einem Kürzeren wäre der M schon über Grenzwertig, es sei denn Sie wird noch mal ein Gravity Girl  Durch den 75 mm Vorbau ist es ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Touren und Abfahrtstauglich.

Das Sitzrohr lässt sich noch  um 2 cm Kürzen (wären nur noch 2 cm mehr als beim M) und der Radstand auf Kurz verschoben macht 13 mm weniger, gleich nur noch ein von + 18 mm am L  

Im großen und ganzen alles noch im "man müßte schon ne Mikrometerschraube im Hintern haben, damit die Feinheiten zwischen M und L , das Rad in M besser fahrbar machen als in L " Bereich  

Warum wäre eine Probefahrt schwierig, weil Du in U Haft bist, im Keller angekettet  oder weil es "anscheinend" in Mittelfranken keine Fanese gibt


----------



## Wipp (27. Januar 2012)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Shit, bin mit 1,78 wohl auch genau zwischen M und L...
> 
> Fahre lieber kurze Vorbauten (45mm) und eher Tour, sollte ich da eher zum L greifen?
> Radstand und Sitzrohrlänge wären mir da aber schon ne Spur zu heftig...
> ...



ich bin 1,8m und finde das M perfekt ....Fahre einen 50er Vorbau und Totem. Läuft auf der Ebene genauso wie bergauf oder bergab. Bei extremen Anstiegen muss ich aufgrund der Übersetzung (vorne34, hinten 11-36) ziemlich treten, bzw. auch mal schieben, aber dem kann man ja Abhilfe verschaffen.


----------



## PetrolG (30. Januar 2012)

Hmm...die Tendenzen gehen ja irgendwie schon Richtung M...
Aber ich hab jetzt nen L bestellt....denke schon das ich damit glücklich werde.

Wenns dann mal kommt...irgendwann...


----------



## psycho82 (30. Januar 2012)

Na dann erstmal: Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zu deiner Fanes!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (30. Januar 2012)

Jürgen hat mir heut ausdrücklich zum M geraten... Was soll ich sagen: M bestellt


----------



## Piefke (30. Januar 2012)

Mir hatte der Jü bei 1,78 m auch M empfohlen und er hatte recht.


----------



## psycho82 (30. Januar 2012)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Jürgen hat mir heut ausdrücklich zum M geraten... Was soll ich sagen: M bestellt



Na dann: Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## sap (14. Februar 2012)

Sehe ich das nun richtig, dass von Freiburg aus die nächste XL Fanes in Stuggie-Boogie-Benztown beim Guten zu finden ist? 

Oder hat vran vielleicht sogar schon was? Wäre für mich näher als Stuttgart ^^
Würde mich gern mal auf eine Fanes draufsetzen...


----------



## Hampy90 (7. April 2012)

Hey, 

Ich schwanke bei 1,72 nun zwischen S und M. Fahre derweilen ein CUBE Ams in Rahmengröße 16Zoll, was theoretisch Rahmengröße S entsprechen würde.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

LG Hampy


----------



## ollo (8. April 2012)

Hampy90 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Ich schwanke bei 1,72 nun zwischen S und M. Fahre derweilen ein CUBE Ams in Rahmengröße 16Zoll, was theoretisch Rahmengröße S entsprechen würde.
> 
> ...




mit welcher Vorbaulänge im Moment und was ist der Hauptsächliche Einsatzbereich den Du fährst, 100% Allmountain oder wird da auch ein wenig Enduro bei sein


----------



## Hampy90 (8. April 2012)

Ich fahre einen 120mm Vorbau, sitze aber für meinen Geschmack ein wenig gestreckt wieso ich mich die ganze Zeit schon nach nem kürzeren so 70-90mm Vorbau im Bikemarkt umsehe  

Im moment sind es ab und an touren von 60-70 km relativ flat aber meistens eher kürzere Touren von 20-35km mit vielen Höhenmeter und da komme ich bergab leider mit dem AMS schnell an meine sowie an die Materialgrenzen.

Daher will ich mir en Enduro holen und schwanke im moment noch zwischen Specialized Enduro, Canyon Strive/Torque und dem Fanes und kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden. Wichtig für mich ist eben ne gute Geo mit der ich sowohl den Berg hochkomme als auch mit nem Mortzspass wieder runter... Ich mein das Trampeln soll sich auch lohnen  

Bikeparkt ist daher für mich relativ uninteressant, da ich keinen bei mir in der direkten Umgebung habe und ich auch nicht der Typ für Krasse Sprünge bin  Lieber en paar flowige Trails mit ner Menge Anlieger...


----------



## ollo (8. April 2012)

Hampy90 schrieb:


> Ich fahre einen 120mm Vorbau, sitze aber für meinen Geschmack ein wenig gestreckt wieso ich mich die ganze Zeit schon nach nem kürzeren so 70-90mm Vorbau im Bikemarkt umsehe
> 
> Im moment sind es ab und an touren von 60-70 km relativ flat aber meistens eher kürzere Touren von 20-35km mit vielen Höhenmeter und da komme ich bergab leider mit dem AMS schnell an meine sowie an die Materialgrenzen.
> 
> ...




das S wäre im Vergleich zu der Cube Geo fast Identisch, das S mit einem 70- max. 90 mm Vorbau wäre Ok und auch ein M mit einem 50 mm Vorbau würde (noch) passen und lässt Dich aufgrund des Kurzen Vorbaus nicht soweit mit dem Oberkörper über dem Vorderrad "hängen" wenn es Bergab geht. Ist angenehmer für den Fahrer und das Fahrverhalten ist besser.

Wenn es geht, leih dir doch mal einen 70 oder 90 mm Vorbau für dein Cube, fahr damit und wenn es Dir dann zu "eng" wird auf dem Cube, dann ein M


----------



## Piefke (8. April 2012)

Bei 1,72 ist ein M Sitzrohr zu lang, also entweder S oder M mit gekürztem Sitzrohr.

Ich finde prinzipiell die Sitzrohre etwas zu lang - Sattelstütze ausziehen geht fast immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hampy90 (8. April 2012)

Hey,

Danke für die Antworten, der jü hat mir heute ebenfalls zu nem s fanes geraten das es nu wahrscheinlich auch werden wird.
Ich mache mir lediglich noch gedanken ob die 55er marzoochi im version 1 komplettrad ausreicht oder sich ein aufpreis auf ne lyrik oder fox lohnt bzw. Ich lieber zu v.2 greifen sollte.

Hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit den gabeln im vergleich ?


----------



## Hardrian (9. April 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> am besten gar nicht  stellt sich aber die Frage, wie viel kleiner ist ein Kleineres Sattelrohr und by the way kleiner der Länge oder kleines des Durchmessers  .....
> 
> ob einen 2 cm weniger (in der Länge) am Sattelrohr wirkliche weiterbringen ...  eine um 2 cm kürze Sattelstütze wäre effektiver


Wenn man eine kleinen Rahmen hat ist es effektiv , oder hängt bei Dir etwa was aus der Hose raus? Wenn ja, Du alte Sau!


----------



## Piefke (9. April 2012)

Hampy90 schrieb:


> Ich mache mir lediglich noch gedanken ob die 55er marzoochi im version 1 komplettrad ausreicht oder sich ein aufpreis auf ne lyrik oder fox lohnt bzw. Ich lieber zu v.2 greifen sollte.


Zur 55 CR kann ich nichts sagen, aber die 55 RC3 EVO ti geht besser als eine 160er Fox 36 VAN RC2 oder eine Totem Solo Air.


----------



## ollo (9. April 2012)

Hardrian schrieb:


> Wenn man eine kleinen Rahmen hat ist es effektiv , oder hängt bei Dir etwa was aus der Hose raus? Wenn ja, Du alte Sau!



Du hast den  und den vergessen  und auch noch den  ..... wenn nicht, Du ......


----------



## Hardrian (10. April 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Du hast den  und den vergessen  und auch noch den  ..... wenn nicht, Du Arsch


Hast recht, mit den smilies kommt die Ironie besser raus aber die liegen mir nicht so richtig.
Ich arbeite dran, war nicht böse gemeint.
Aber den Arsch hättest Du dir auch sparen können, ist genauso primitiv.
Gruss und hoffe schöne Feiertage gehabt zu haben.


----------



## ollo (10. April 2012)

Hardrian schrieb:


> Hast recht, mit den smilies kommt die Ironie besser raus aber die liegen mir nicht so richtig.
> Ich arbeite dran, war nicht böse gemeint.
> Aber den Arsch hättest Du dir auch sparen können, ist genauso primitiv.
> Gruss und hoffe schöne Feiertage gehabt zu haben.



der ist jetzt natürlich auch mit ganz vielen  versehen, ich hab es dann mal entschärft, sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janus_7 (26. April 2012)

Bin kurz davor das famose Fanes vorzubestellen... was muss ich denn bei eine Länge von 177cm anklicken ?


----------



## Piefke (26. April 2012)

M


----------



## ollo (27. April 2012)

guckst du hier 

http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles/Sonstiges/Rahmen/FanesEnduro/FanesEnduro3-GeoChart.pdf


----------



## janus_7 (27. April 2012)

Ist das Fanes V.2-F X.O eigentlich beflockt ? Und als "Basisfarbe nach Wunsch" kann auch Elox Shotpen Raw gewählt werden oder gehen da nur die RAL Nummer ? 

Anke nochmal für die beiden obigen Antworten


----------



## Pablo P. (3. September 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Zur 55 CR kann ich nichts sagen, aber die 55 RC3 EVO ti geht besser als eine 160er Fox 36 VAN RC2 oder eine Totem Solo Air.



...irgend jemand hier, der die 55 CR bereits mal live getestet hat? Mein Budget wird die 3200 für die Version mit der 55 Ti wohl nicht her geben, und irgendwie gibt das Netz nicht allzuviel her bezüglich der einfacheren Marzocchi...  

Ist es realistisch beim Jü wegen eines Upgrades der V1 auf eine 55 Ti (die mir auch optisch deutlich besser gefällt als die CR) nachzufragen? Oder sind die Pakete "geschnürt wie geschnürt", ohne Chance auf jewede Änderung?


----------



## hasardeur (6. September 2012)

Frag nach, es lohnt sich


----------



## Flying_Elvis (6. September 2012)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> ...irgend jemand hier, der die 55 CR bereits mal live getestet hat? Mein Budget wird die 3200 für die Version mit der 55 Ti wohl nicht her geben, und irgendwie gibt das Netz nicht allzuviel her bezüglich der einfacheren Marzocchi...
> 
> Ist es realistisch beim Jü wegen eines Upgrades der V1 auf eine 55 Ti (die mir auch optisch deutlich besser gefällt als die CR) nachzufragen? Oder sind die Pakete "geschnürt wie geschnürt", ohne Chance auf jewede Änderung?


 
Ich fahre die 55CR im V1 und bin zufrieden damit. Schön sensibel auf Trails und im Park gut wenn man die Druckstufe ein paar Klicks zudreht. 
Einfach zu bedienende gut funktionierende Gabel. Kein Hightech mit tausend Einstellmöglichkeiten, reicht aber so.
Änderungen realisiert der Jürgen bestimmt gegen einen fairen Aufpreis., einfach mal nachfragen.


----------



## Pablo P. (6. September 2012)

Cool, danke!


----------



## fabi.e (12. Februar 2013)

Moin zusammen,

Meine Körpergröße: 194 cm, 94 cm Schrittlänge

Ich bin bis jetzt ein Rose uncle Jimbo in L gefahren...
Würde mir gerne eine FANES anschaffen. 
Bin L und XL bereits probe gefahren. 

L war mir in dem Testbike, welches ich gefahren bin deutlich zu Kurz.
XL eigentlich ganz gut gefallen. Allerdings kann ich noch nicht einschätzen, wie sich das XL bergab auf technischen Trails verhält... Ist es wohl ähnlich "wendig" wie mein jetziges Rad in L ?

Muss ich Bedenken haben?


----------



## Dampfsti (12. Februar 2013)

Bei deiner Größe brauchst du dir denk ich keine Gedanken machen...

Bin (183 - 88sl) vorher ein Ghost Cagua in L (52cm Sitzrohr 610mm Oberrohr) gefahren und das war trotz steilerem LW nicht so handlich wie die Fanes in Größe L...

Durch die kurzen Kettenstreben und das schön tiefe Tretlager fährt sich die Fanes sehr harmonisch und erstaunlich Handlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (12. Februar 2013)

Hi Fabi

du kannst ja noch mit der Kettenstrebenlänge variieren, hatten wir Sonntag gar nicht drüber gesprochen. Ich hab meine auf lang stehen, wenn ich die auf kurz setze, wird es noch deutlich wendiger. Das ist das schöne an der Fanes, mehrfach an sich anpassbar. Mein Torque vorher war auch L und war nicht wendiger wie die Fanes mit langer Kettenstrebe, die Fanes liegt aber wesentlich ruhiger und satter


----------

